# I should have posed this question in here...instead...



## deviousdragen (Dec 21, 2007)

When i took photography class...they had this bag, that looks like a black shirt with sleves, you put your arms though the sleves backwards. You zip it up with your film, canister, sissors, and can opener in. You use that bag to load your film into the canister when the darkroom was too busy. 

I want to ask the boyfriend for one of these bags for christmas, so i can develop the film from class and have it printed at cvs (lots of left over film, and no more dark room). Any ideas of the name of the item i described??


----------



## ThomThomsk (Dec 22, 2007)

Changing bag.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/253370-REG/Paterson_PAT125_Changing_Bag_27x30_.html


----------



## deviousdragen (Dec 22, 2007)

ThomThomsk said:


> Changing bag.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/253370-REG/Paterson_PAT125_Changing_Bag_27x30_.html




Thanks!


----------

